# Camelot Theme Park - My Take - May 2013 *IMAGE HEAVY*



## sonyes

*Absolutely loved this place, and had to get it done before it was totally gone. A nice relaxed mooch, well until I spotted the police from the very top of Knightmare!! :shocked: cue running!!!

Explored with _Nyx_ and a great day was had.

Thanks to TeeJF for info and AltDayOut & Luckypants for their 'setups' *

Camelot Theme Park was a resort and theme park located in the English county of Lancashire (the last operating season was in 2012, the park will not open for 2013). The park´s theme was based on the famous legend of Camelot. It was located on a 140-acre site near the village of Charnock Richard, 3 miles west of Chorley. The site is owned by The Story Group, and was operated by Knights Leisure. The park featured many rides, taking a target audience of families and younger children, however the park also boasted numerous thrill rides and roller coasters, including Whirlwind (a Maurer Söhne spinning coaster), Knightmare and Excalibur. The park was featured in an episode of Sooty & Co., in which presenter Matthew Corbett takes Sooty, Sweep and Soo there.

The theme park was purchased by Story Group, a construction company based in Carlisle and leased to Knight's Leisure who run the park. The site's future remains uncertain as the new owner is planning to redevelop the site. Current indications are that this will be a housing development.

The closure of the park was announced by its operator, Knights Leisure, in November 2012, the managing director blaming poor summer weather and events such as London 2012 and the Queen's Jubilee for declining visitor numbers.​

Hope you enjoy the show, and hopefully there are a few different shots ​





Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr




Camelot by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Well I hope you enjoyed the pics, and I recommend this place to everyone. ​


----------



## ZerO81

Great set of shots here mate, very nicely done!


----------



## ImmortalShadow

It's always nice to see other people's shots from the same place. Brilliant stuff, nice one


----------



## Stealthstar79

Cracking pics!
Thanks...


----------



## Mars Lander

haha ace mate really well done, good stuff!!


----------



## Sshhhh...

Great shots there! Nice little mooch here


----------



## peterc4

well done mate


----------



## HughieD

Cracking set 'o pix. Processing really suits the subject. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## TeeJF

Suitabvly suited there bud, well done. Like the first pic best.


----------



## perjury saint

*Brilliant mate!! ACE pix as always... *


----------



## edlnd

Lovely images. Nice.


----------



## sonyes

Cheers guys, thanks for all the great comments, much appreciated


----------



## Judderman62

nice shots as always mate


----------



## urbexmodel

wow fantastic shots!!! love the ones on top of the coaster! didnt have chance go right up cos of secca


----------



## Lucky Pants

Nice set of shots mate, nice explore this place .


----------



## sonyes

urbexmodel said:


> wow fantastic shots!!! love the ones on top of the coaster! didnt have chance go right up cos of secca



Yea I know what you mean, I got to the top, started taking pics then noticed Police car at secca office.....cue running 



Lucky Pants said:


> Nice set of shots mate, nice explore this place .



Thanks mate, loved the place


----------



## mfacer

Hi Sonyes... would you mind if I used these images on my post about the theme park? (http://www.offbeatattractions.co.uk/articles/abandoned-theme-parks-in-the-uk) I will link to your site, flickr or here (or where you want really) for credit... thanks!


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one!  Cheers for sharing!


----------



## night crawler

Was a bit skeptical about another post from this place by wow what great set of picturs you have done. Brilliant.


----------



## sonyes

night crawler said:


> Was a bit skeptical about another post from this place by wow what great set of picturs you have done. Brilliant.



Thanks  I know what you mean, there have been a few  I have been holding it back, but thought the time was right


----------

